# Canon PowerShot Pro1X [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 10, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/canon-powershot-pro1x-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/canon-powershot-pro1x-cr1/"></a></div>
<strong>APS-C Compact Camera?


</strong>We received a small comment that Canon will finally resurrect the “Pro” moniker for a PowerShot camera soon. The <a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_PowerShot_Pro1" target="_blank">Canon PowerShot Pro1</a> was a very popular enthusiast compact camera that was launched in 2004.</p>
<p>The camera will apparently be called the Canon PowerShot Pro1X and will have the same 18mp sensor as the Canon EOS Rebel T4i/650D and EOS-M.</p>
<p>New source, grain of salt on this one.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## DzPhotography (Aug 10, 2012)

I like the idea...


----------



## Woody (Aug 10, 2012)

passserby said:


> It would be weird to have both this camera and the G1X in the lineup at the same time.



In 2004, Canon announced the Pro 1 on Feb 9th and the G6 on Aug 19th. It's not impossible for both cameras to co-exist at the same time.

I am not surprised by Canon's move to introduce another APS-C compact camera. In their latest financial report:
http://www.canon.com/ir/results/2012/rslt2012q2e.pdf
they state "As for compact digital cameras, models launched this spring offering high image quality and networking capabilities have supported healthy sales growth."


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 10, 2012)

Canon has too many High-end compact systems already. I doubt this one will amount to anything.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 10, 2012)

I loved the pro1 and sold a few when i worked in the camera shop, would have had one but already had dimage A2, think they would be better with a compact fast L zoom for the eos m...

The pro1 had a tiny sensor compared to the g1x and aps-c. Would be hard to replicate range quality and size for bigger csmeras.


----------



## preppyak (Aug 10, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Canon has too many High-end compact systems already. I doubt this one will amount to anything.


My thoughts exactly. So they'd have a G1x that retails at $800 w a smaller sensor. The eos-m at $800 with the aps-c sensor, the t4i body at 849, and then this in that price range as well? Gonna confuse the hell out of consumers


----------



## EvillEmperor (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, I almost purchased the pro1 a little while ago. I wanted to get it because it has a L lens in it. If they include an l lens in this one, then I may actually get it.


----------



## briansquibb (Aug 10, 2012)

APS-C will be used more and more for the compact cameras and less and less for the DSLR

That is the smell of the coffee


----------



## nicku (Aug 10, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Canon has too many High-end compact systems already. I doubt this one will amount to anything.



The pro1 series was and probably will be equipped with high quality L glass; none of the canon mirrorless or big sensor compact cameras has this type of lens. 

Another rumor that in my opinion make sense.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 10, 2012)

@nicku
Can you give me a definitive definition of what uniquely constitutes L glass?
What is the common factor other than L and the red stripe?

There are non Ls that are better than Ls and there are Ls that are better than anything.

It's not aspherics or apos. It's not flourite. It's not weather sealing. 

(whisper this... it's mar-ket-ing)

I have owned and will own great L glass, I'm not dissing it. 

Just the L glass bit, doesn't actually mean anything.

Doesn't stand for anything, represent, guarantee whatever. 

I'm backing the small form compact high quality zoom for the Pro1 successor.

Unless it has a really tiny sensor like in the old days. Which would make about as much sense as a pentax Q.

That is.. not much.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 10, 2012)

nicku said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Canon has too many High-end compact systems already. I doubt this one will amount to anything.
> ...



EOS M + EF Adapter + L lens 8)


----------



## EvillEmperor (Aug 11, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> @nicku
> Can you give me a definitive definition of what uniquely constitutes L glass?
> What is the common factor other than L and the red stripe?
> 
> ...


L lenses are described as: "these lenses use special optical technologies [such as] Ultra-low Dispersion UD glass, Super Low Dispersion glass, Fluorite elements, and Aspherical elements to truly push the optical envelope." AND they are drip proof, weather resistant, and have stone build quality.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 11, 2012)

@EvilEmperor


> L lenses are described as:


by whom?

You put in quotation marks, as if to infer a comment from a valid source:


> "these lenses use special optical technologies [such as] Ultra-low Dispersion UD glass, Super Low Dispersion glass, Fluorite elements, and Aspherical elements to truly push the optical envelope."



Yet you neglect to identify the source.


> AND they are drip proof



Even the TS-EL lenses?



> weather resistant


 except the nonIS 70-200's) 

and have stone build quality. Erm? the early 1990's push pull L zooms?


----------



## Gman (Aug 11, 2012)

I want one and I want it now! ;D

however I have to agree with an earlier post:
'It would be weird to have both this camera and the G1X in the lineup at the same time'.
not to mention that it would be confusing to have a G1X and a Pro1X so close together in the lineup surely the X has been used too much lately and is getting a bit past it's prime?


----------



## EvillEmperor (Aug 12, 2012)

The quite came from Canon themselves from a book.


----------



## WoodyWindy (Aug 12, 2012)

I could see this...

* APS-C or *G1X* sized sensor
* *Pro1-esque* or SX40 form factor
* Fixed mount, L-branded zoom
* 24-190/*240* f/2.8 - f/5.6 (8x/*10x*) equivalent range
* 14.3/*24* Megapixels, depending on G1X sensor reuse, or *intro of new tech*
* Extreme dynamic range, possibly achieved through new sensor tech (pixel binning?)
* High ISO sensitivity
* Hybrid AF
* EVF
* High frame rate (5+ FPS)
* Full HD video
* $1200 MSRP

Where I'm including multiple guesses, *Emphasized* values are the ones I consider most likely. I suspect Canon is due for some new sensor technology, the only real question is what body they will choose to introduce it. I expect to see some combo of back-illumination, pixel binning, and/or full-spectrum pixels (ala Foveon). The zoom range and aperture are based on physics. The real lens values (if G1X sized sensor) would be about 13-130 for a 10x zoom.


----------



## Gman (Aug 12, 2012)

If what you say is anywhere close then it would do two things,
1) make the G1X superfluous and be competing in a way with the new EOS-M
2) at the price level you quote it would no longer be a successor to the Canon Powershot Gxx line 
anyway Canon already introduced a two Pro models recently they are called the G1X and the EOS-M respectively!

IMHO if it is really to be a Gxx successor it will be in a G12 type body possibly with the edges smoothed off,(love the EOS M design), APS-C sensor at about 14 to 16 Mpxs, same folding screen, broader zoom range, say 24 to 120mms I would hazard a guess at 8x max, it cant go much more than that or it will get too big and not be able to retract into the body. I think they might introduce the same touch screen as on the EOS M to get rid of some of the knobs and of course Digic 5 processor. 

Personally the video doesn't interest me but I guess they will throw in the best available they can off without cannibalising the G1X or the EOS M I also reckon the price will be around the $600 to 800 range so as not to compete with the G1X.


----------



## moreorless (Aug 12, 2012)

Gman said:


> If what you say is anywhere close then it would do two things,
> 1) make the G1X superfluous and be competing in a way with the new EOS-M
> 2) at the price level you quote it would no longer be a successor to the Canon Powershot Gxx line
> anyway Canon already introduced a two Pro models recently they are called the G1X and the EOS-M respectively!



I don't think crowded is a bad thing for Canon in this second of the market, with the decline in compact sales/profit this is likely where a large amount of the profit is for all the big manifacturers.



> IMHO if it is really to be a Gxx successor it will be in a G12 type body possibly with the edges smoothed off,(love the EOS M design), APS-C sensor at about 14 to 16 Mpxs, same folding screen, broader zoom range, say 24 to 120mms I would hazard a guess at 8x max, it cant go much more than that or it will get too big and not be able to retract into the body. I think they might introduce the same touch screen as on the EOS M to get rid of some of the knobs and of course Digic 5 processor.
> 
> Personally the video doesn't interest me but I guess they will throw in the best available they can off without cannibalising the G1X or the EOS M I also reckon the price will be around the $600 to 800 range so as not to compete with the G1X.



I can definately see something with a sensor size between the G1X and the G12, perhaps with a longer zoom aswell?

As far as a fixed L lens goes I'd guess Canon would only go with this if they came up with a really prenium product and needed that extra push to sell it, say...

70D 22MP ASPC sensor.
24-70mm f/2.8 quivilent with manual zoom and filter ring.
Over 100% coverage optical veiwfinder.
Fully weather sealed.


----------



## WoodyWindy (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't see this as a G1X replacement, but rather a higher model in the line. The G1X is the ultimate "pocketable" camera, while the Pro X is the ultimate all-in-one travel cam.


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 14, 2012)

Agree, here is hoping Canon uses the Pro1X as a G1X replacement. The G1X still hasn't developed a following as Canon expected.



Gman said:


> I want one and I want it now! ;D
> 
> however I have to agree with an earlier post:
> 'It would be weird to have both this camera and the G1X in the lineup at the same time'.
> not to mention that it would be confusing to have a G1X and a Pro1X so close together in the lineup surely the X has been used too much lately and is getting a bit past it's prime?


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 14, 2012)

Any release date associated with the Pro1X?




Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/canon-powershot-pro1x-cr1/\"></glusone></div><div class=\"tweetmeme_button\" style=\"float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;\"><a class=\"tm_button\" rel=\"&style=normal&b=2\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/canon-powershot-pro1x-cr1/\"></a></div>
> <strong>APS-C Compact Camera?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 18, 2012)

A little late to this party, but...

The original PowerShot Pro used (according to Steve's Digicams) a "2/3-inch CCD sensor" yet this rumor claims a full-size APS-C sensor. If so, this would seem to either require a very large lens to ape the PS Pro's 28-200mm (f/2.4-5.7) zoom lens, or it will end up with a focal length range very close to the G1 X or (to an extent) the EOS M, so like others I don't see where this one would be positioned, other than perhaps being a sped-up G1 X (overcoming that camera's very slow continuous shooting speed).


paul13walnut5 said:


> > AND they are drip proof
> 
> 
> Even the TS-EL lenses?


There is no such thing as a "TS-EL," but yes, even "L" TS-E lenses are drip proof. The TS-E 90mm (for example) is not an "L" lens, but the 17mm is.


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 18, 2012)

G1X is pocketable?



WoodyWindy said:


> I don't see this as a G1X replacement, but rather a higher model in the line. The G1X is the ultimate "pocketable" camera, while the Pro X is the ultimate all-in-one travel cam.


----------



## Gman (Aug 19, 2012)

powershot2012 said:


> G1X is pocketable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it's pocketable! It just depends on what size pockets you have


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 19, 2012)

My TS-e (the 24 mk1) clearly wasn't drip proof. I would doubt any of them are.

L doesn't signify any specific optical or mechanical property. Some L lenses are weather proof (like my old 17-40 f4l) and some are not, like my current 70-200 f2.8L.


----------



## Vitruvius (Aug 22, 2012)

I would LOVE a new Powershot Pro 1X!!! I still use my Powershot Pro1 every day and I want a new camera but I have yet to find one that I would pay $600 to $900 for that is better than the one I have. 

A G1x with an f2.8, 24-200mm 'L' IS lens and GPS would be AWESOME for what I do. And if it were a bit better looking would be a bonus too, like the Fuji X-Pro 1 with a fully articulated screen and built in EVF.

I know there is no 'definition' of what an 'L' lens is, but I can tell you that the Pro 1 has good contrast and saturation and I am very happy with the IQ for such a small sensor. Recently eveyone is improving the sensors and the processors but I have yet to see a well rounded 'package'. I don't need to zoom to 600mm. The G1x was very close but the lens is not that great IMHO. The EOS-M is all about being seen with it and looking cool and not about taking pictures. I don't think I have ever shot a picture with my Pro 1 with the screen flat against the back of the camera. So then the EOS-M would be useless to me.


----------



## Gman (Aug 22, 2012)

If Canon doesn't hurry up with the G12 successor I can see folks going for the new Nikon P7700 despite nothing being known yet about IQ or the lens but it goes have a new CMO sensor if that means anything and it DOES have the articulated screen like the G11 and G12. It might not be a G1X or a Pro1X but it looks like it mights be in the 600$ to 700$ range so it might be an even better bet than a RX100


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 22, 2012)

Actually the P7700 will be $149 cheaper than the RX100.




Gman said:


> If Canon doesn't hurry up with the G12 successor I can see folks going for the new Nikon P7700 despite nothing being known yet about IQ or the lens but it goes have a new CMO sensor if that means anything and it DOES have the articulated screen like the G11 and G12. It might not be a G1X or a Pro1X but it looks like it mights be in the 600$ to 700$ range so it might be an even better bet than a RX100


----------



## Gman (Aug 24, 2012)

powershot2012 said:


> Actually the P7700 will be $149 cheaper than the RX100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not only will it be cheaper but it has a longer brighter zoom and an articulated screen just like the G12. In fact if you compare the G12 and the P7700 they are almost the same same with the P7700 being just 5% lighter. It's almost like a G12 replacement without a viewfinder. I think the only way Canon can top that will be with a 2/3" backlit CMOS sensor and a 24 to 180mm ƒ1.9 zoom!


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

Gman said:


> powershot2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the P7700 will be $149 cheaper than the RX100.
> ...


----------



## zim (Sep 14, 2012)

No viewfinder, no likie, whatever the brand


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

zim said:


> No viewfinder, no likie, whatever the brand



for small camera like G12 or P7700, I don't think the viewfinder is that important. I have a G11 but I find the viewfinder too small to use. For DSLRs, of course I can't live without it. But with G11, it's alright. I'd be happier if instead they put those extra money for the viewfinder feature to shot speed and better glass and sensor.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 14, 2012)

I haven't seen a review of the p7700 yet.

Frankly the last few Nikon flagship compacts have been left trailing firmly in the G series dust.

NEVER buy a camera on spec sheet alone. Megapickles etc only tell about the third of the story!


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 15, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> I haven't seen a review of the p7700 yet.
> 
> Frankly the last few Nikon flagship compacts have been left trailing firmly in the G series dust.
> 
> NEVER buy a camera on spec sheet alone. Megapickles etc only tell about the third of the story!



10MP is enough. what is needed is the lens to be faster and the sensor to be bigger. One of the primary shortcoming of advance point and shoot like these is low light performance. Most of the times, I want to attend a party with just a point and shoot. There are also a lot of times where you need something light or the situation doesn't permit to bring DSLR. For that I really like G1X except it's too pricey and priced like a DSLR already. I hope this G15 turns into a better performer.

See this? Our family is just going to the supermarket. Of course, I didn't bring a DSLR and tripod but suddenly I have this good opportunity to take a nice display of light. Sure it maybe nice but I hope I can get a little bit better picture than this. This was taken with G11, ISO 100, F/4, 1s. I looked for a fairly flat surface and took this picture. This is in Suria Mall, KLCC, Malaysia.


----------



## Gman (Sep 15, 2012)

That's wonderful if the G11 can turn out pictures like that just imagine what the G15 will do with a ƒ1.8 lens and improved sensor!

I tried a G1X on a recent trip, put my G11 along side for size comparison then put one in each hand to test the weights. G 11 wins every time. The G1X is a kind of studio camera, neither bird nor beast. Now that Canon have the G15 and the EOS M I wonder if there's any reason to keep the G1X as it was only vaguely enthusiastically received by a small group and clearly didn't sell well hence the price drop.

The G series is just perfect for travel if you dont want to carry loads of kit. My G11 fits in my bum bag ready for use at a moment's notice. Does everything from macro to infinity. Unless you are a pro these days who needs a dslr unless you really have to turn out A3 or even A2 prints. I have an A3 printer and have hardly eer used it for photos only for genealogical trees.

So is there any need now for a Pro1X? 

be interesting to see tests on the glass when both models are compared. P7700 wont be released until the end of the month.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh and this is my G11 and quite proud of it. ;D Sorry I really feel the impulse to post it. I bought a very cheap $1 super mini tripod with all bendable but sturdy legs. This setup fits my small belt bag, ready for action anywhere, anytime.

One thing I don't like with G1X is that it can't take macro shots. I hope G15 will be able to match or surpass G11 and G12 in this aspect.


----------



## Gman (Sep 15, 2012)

Ah yes, I had forgotten that other drawback of the G1X.
Surely now with the G15 and the EOS M the G1X becomes an anomaly, just redundant?


----------

